# Fishing Logs?!?



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was planning on starting this year to keep records on my individual fishing trips. I was wondering if any of you guys do this. My other question is how do you guys go about saving information. I typed up a log on my MS Word program but I eventually would like to build an Access database for it. The only thing is I haven't used that program in so long I am really rusty. I need to get in there and play with it, but when I do get it done I was wondering on how many people would like to maybe have a copy for your own using? Just a thought. 

Redman


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you have one of those high tech phones, Jimmy Houston came out with an app called Fish Notes which apparently keeps track of everything for you and I believe you can access it online too. Last time I looked at it the cost was at like 12 or 13 bucks though (pretty expensive...). I've been strongly debating on whether or not to get it for my phone. A lot of the pros use it and have a lot of good things to say about it.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

i think a pencil and notbook work best you dont have to wory about those high tec machines crashing and loosing the important info


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've kept a Fishing Journal since 2007 in a spiral ring notebook. I kept the time spent fishing,location,weather data,fish caught and on what,fish lost and on what,side notes of depths(if using a slip float for gills n cats),and anything else I think might be of use. I've gone back and read it at the start of each season to give me an ideal of what I was chucking at that particular time of year and if it was productive or not. Some people use them and some don't but I like to keep the journal even if it's just something else fishing related that I can read. I think it's helped me out in my pursuit to become a better multi species angler.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

Agreed walleye.....computers crash and I dont want to loose anything I write about. Im stickin' to my pen and paper.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Just make an Excel file with a column for each category of info you will be tracking. Later you can sort data and look for common factors on successful trips at different times of year. Some of the data you might consider collecting include: Date, location, time, air temp, light levels, barometric pressure, lunar phase, water temp, water clarity, lures used, fish caught, comments.

Later when you sort by these different columns, you will see patterns. For example, when I was keeping this log I did not find any correlation between moon phase and fishing success, but dropping air pressure was a huge factor in determining success. Success by location was directly related to the time of year and so on. With this information, you can target different areas, different lures, etc to greatly increase your odds of success.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

SConner said:


> Just make an Excel file with a column for each category of info you will be tracking. Later you can sort data and look for common factors on successful trips at different times of year. Some of the data you might consider collecting include: Date, location, time, air temp, light levels, barometric pressure, lunar phase, water temp, water clarity, lures used, fish caught, comments.
> 
> Later when you sort by these different columns, you will see patterns. For example, when I was keeping this log I did not find any correlation between moon phase and fishing success, but dropping air pressure was a huge factor in determining success. Success by location was directly related to the time of year and so on. With this information, you can target different areas, different lures, etc to greatly increase your odds of success.



Ditto.



Pen and paper is nice, but it's also nice to be able to turn your data into pie charts & trend graphs & so on... 

You can tie temperature, water temperature, moon phase & time of day together with barometric pressure into a mathematical formula that gives a "rating" for a given day, under given circumstances.


I'll be honest, I don't use mine (Excel) mainly because it continues to tell me what I already know. 


I do use the internet, this forum specifically...and Facebook. I document every fish I catch & the conditions surrounding it. I can then look back & see exactly what day the hybrids started biting...what the temperature was, moon phase, etc.


However you do it, DO IT!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I had a friend I worked with...He had a Cottage on Lake Chautauqua..He was a die ib the wool Musky fisherman..But loved to fish Walleye..He kept a log and may still do..When I fished with him he wrote down everything for that particular day..He was a believer in a log..told me it worked real well...Pencil and notebook ..I say go for it..JIM....CL....:computer:????


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I kept a log last year and found it to be very useful. 
Here are some of the headings i used in my excel log:

Date.....Location....Time....Total Hours....Weather/water temp...Fish Caught...Fishing Partners

These are the basic headings i used, but you can also add bait used, water clairity, water stage, moon phases, and a notes section. I feel that these things clutter the table and make it hard to read. Also make goals for yourself and keep them at the bottom of the excel table. For example my goal last year was to catch my personal best flathead. I Created a mini table for this goal which included location, hours spent (night v. Day), Baits used, and flatheads caught. I then added a total collumn which gave me total hours and total pounds of fish. I soon realized that nearly 200 total hours had past with the largest flathead being 8lbs. I realized that i needed to try new waters and eventually ended up with a personal best. 

Another thing i found helpful is the use of a point/ranking system so you can compare your best fishing days with each other. We use a system based off of points relative to record sizes. We set a record fish at 40 points, and then divide those points into the individual pounds. For example a record LMbass is 13 pounds (40 points), therefore each pound is roughly equal to 3.25 points (40/13lbs=3.25), round down and each pound is equal to 3 points. A three pound bass is then equal to 9 points. Which is the equivalant to a 9 pound carp. (40/50lbs=.8 round up to 1 point per pound) This will allow you to make comparisons between days and between species of fish. Work with the species you commonly catch and make it work for your fishing type.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

anglerette said:


> Agreed walleye.....computers crash and I dont want to loose anything I write about. Im stickin' to my pen and paper.


What do you do if you lose your paper?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to keep one. I logged everything into Access, and had that linked to an Excel file. Or maybe it was the other way around. Either way, with the two programs I could do just about anything I wanted to with the data. I eventually figured out that all my data was telling me was to spend more time fishing and less time analyzing everything. I think for something like trolling on Erie it would be useful info.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The DNR is sharing current stocking information along with gill net & creel survey data. 

They specifically told me of some angles I can look at concerning stock data vs. high water events vs. other events & important info that will tell me how the year will perform & how to predict the amount of time until the next good year (concerning hybrids in specific locations) 

I will probably do it for the next 3 years just because I have the info readily available, but ultimately the only reason I log the info that I do is to "have it"...I don't really use it any more.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've looked at the existing smartphone apps and while fishnotes (http://fishnotes.com/) is probably the best, I do like the ease of using low tech methods and have started writing in a notebook. However, I typically take a few pics with my phone (even if I don't catch anything), which tags the photos with date, time, and location, so between the two, I have a pretty good record of trips.

The notebook is nice because I can draw stuff too, which is helpful for documenting new setup ideas, structure locations, etc.

Yo Seth, you got a link for the DNR info?


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't do a log. I fish Lake Erie 90% of the time and for the most part it is all stored in the GPS .


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

@ JCUSTUNNER24- GO BLUE!!!!!!! Hell of a decent recruitment class huh!!!!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

anglerette said:


> Agreed walleye.....computers crash and I dont want to loose anything I write about. Im stickin' to my pen and paper.


Computers crash so get a thumbdrive and make a back-up copy.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

@jcustunner...Never happened......lol dont have a dog to eat it and Im ocd, so I doubt I'll loose it. Unless a natural disaster washes it away I'll have it forever.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I personally don't bother logging anything. Thought about it many times - but just never wanted to put forth the effort. Can't really say if it makes a difference or not.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dustin, I had interest in specific waters & asked the DNR directly for the information. Everyone I have spoken with has been extremely pleasant & many of them read OGF on a regular basis. They've all seemed happy to answer any questions I have & they also enjoy pictures since it helps them with their job. 

Pick a body of water, figure out the biologist or other person in charge & send'm an email! 

I can save you (and them) some time & share what I get, when I get it.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

One way around losing your data is to use a web site like OGF to register your log...

I understand and appreciate keeping some knowledge private (like not giving away specific locations), but by sharing your data you may get some helpful feedback or, just maybe, help somebody else who's just getting started generate some ideas.

I don't log all of my outings, but I try to provide a decent sampling....

Here's my OGF "blog"...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?u=17568

-Tom


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

@ small talk.....I love ur blog. I just started my notebook 2010 and it is set up in the same fashion, but I like the fact that I can thumb through urs and add data to my own. Thank u for the information........


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've followed small talk's blog for a long time. It is a perfect example of how to use the internet to your advantage!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

SConner said:


> when I was keeping this log I did not find any correlation between moon phase and fishing success.


you obviously did not do very much muskie fishing last year then


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

bgrapala said:


> you obviously did not do very much muskie fishing last year then


Given that I have caught exactly one muskie in my life, I feel I do not have enough data points to pattern them yet  Give me another year or so and I hope to have more data on this. I did figure out a couple of things on pike this year!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

anglerette said:


> @jcustunner...Never happened......lol dont have a dog to eat it and Im ocd, so I doubt I'll loose it. Unless a natural disaster washes it away I'll have it forever.


Fair enough. I do have a dog and I'm not OCD. Paper gets "lost."


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

redman84 said:


> @ JCUSTUNNER24- GO BLUE!!!!!!! Hell of a decent recruitment class huh!!!!


Decent recovery, but a long way to go. Don't start an OSU riot.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is what I came up with. I found a log online and decided to make one similar


----------

